# headbadge rarity



## ozzmonaut

Well, I come across many of those prewar Schwinn badges and I'm curious what the rarity of each is and maybe what level of bike they would be attached to. It seems like the high-end models used more of certain badges and the economy models used others. Here's how I place it so far as I can see. With 1 being rarest and most desirable. Everybody please chime in with your thoughts and we'll see how it stacks up.   
1) Excelsior
2)Henderson
3)Lincoln
4)Admiral
5)ACE
6)Majestic
7)Century
8)Plains, Trains
I'm basing some of this also on how often you see originals up for sale, although lately I see a few Excelsiors for sale and no Lincolns. Although I just let a very nice Lincoln go on a basically complete bike and probably sold the bike for what the badge was worth. But I didn't want to split up the bike.


----------



## ozzmonaut

So I guess there's not much information or knowledge out there on these. Maybe just give some ideas based on personal experience as I did?


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*ummm ...*

umm i dont see Chicago Supply Liberty up in your chart sir...


----------



## Coaster Brake

Pullman? need more letters to post


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*err i forgot*

to mention Mission, American Beauty, Goodrich, Pullman, MEAD, even ones that said autocycle


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*ohh*

The World, Lasalle, Fleet, Electric, Cadillac, spitfire...Northwest Patrol schwinn seems to be the rarest to me...


----------



## ozzmonaut

SJ_BIKER said:


> umm i dont see Chicago Supply Liberty up in your chart sir...




That's kind of the point. I doubt there's enough room in 10 posts for all of the badges ever used on Schwinns. However, Liberty and Cadillac seem to be ones that I see quite often. Northwest Patrol probably is the rarest. I've only seen a handful of originals available. I see tons of Electrics and a few of the others. I'm hoping to find out if there was a connection between the less-used badges and the level of the bike. Since the hardware company badges seem to have been used on several bikes that that company sold, it seems like there wouldn't be much connection there. E-Z speed seemed to be used on a specific bike. As though the bike model name itself was E-Z Speed. I could be wrong though. I wonder if Schwinn had a set of guidelines as far as what bikes got what kind of badge. Like "All of this particular run of deluxe-model straightbar tankers will get Excelsior" or "These bare-bones DX models get Majestic badges" Or did they just have buckets of mixed badges they would reach into , grab one and screw it to the bike? The latter seems hard to believe but I'm sure somebody here will know.


----------



## ozzmonaut

SJ_BIKER said:


> to mention Mission, American Beauty, Goodrich, Pullman, MEAD, even ones that said autocycle




Were MEAD badges on Schwinns? I thought MEAD just contracted out certain work to Schwinn. Like framesets and certain parts. I have a MEAD that looks identical to a Schwinn B10-E, but I just assumed Schwinn made them for Mead and Mead did what they wanted with them.


----------



## vintage2wheel

*listed*

the ones you listed i would say more rare then the others is century and lincoln but there are so many rare badges out there

i listed some of mine below and that does not even touch whats out there... there were 297 that were known that schwinn used from what i was told but who really knows


----------



## bricycle

ozzmonaut said:


> So I guess there's not much information or knowledge out there on these. Maybe just give some ideas based on personal experience as I did?




Depends how pre-war you are talking...there were Henderson X and Excelsior X badges that were about 1 3/4" square that are pretty valuable.....bri.


----------



## vintage2wheel

*yes*



bricycle said:


> Depends how pre-war you are talking...there were Henderson X and Excelsior X badges that were about 1 3/4" square that are pretty valuable.....bri.




yes the square ones are very rare


----------



## Rust_Trader

Maybe rare?


----------



## vintage2wheel

*yep*

another good one stop showing off my badge lol


----------



## ohdeebee

Here is the rarest Schwinn badge that I own. I have and have had several, Ace, Lincoln, Liberty, Century, etc. I think those are the most common of the prewar era and seem to have been used on a national level.


----------



## bricycle

...now you're talk'n!!!


----------



## vintage2wheel

*yep*

that is the one in which me and bricycle was talking about rare there is a henderson one as well in that shape


----------



## DonChristie

From what I understood about Schwinn badges is Schwinn would make a bike for a supplier, hardware store or auto tire dealer. Each badged bike could/would be different based on wants/needs of the contractng company. I don't think you can judge model or factory upgrades based on the name on the Badge. Northwest patrol is the rarest I know of. Although, Greens07 is one I have never seen.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

ozzmonaut said:


> Were MEAD badges on Schwinns? I thought MEAD just contracted out certain work to Schwinn. Like framesets and certain parts. I have a MEAD that looks identical to a Schwinn B10-E, but I just assumed Schwinn made them for Mead and Mead did what they wanted with them.




NOT SURE BUT MEAD RANGERS ARE BAD@SS schwinn bikes ....color and parts choice(s) makes them set apart from the run of the mill.  In the end they were schwinn made bikes....


----------



## Rust_Trader

How about his one?


----------



## Autocycleplane

I still can't believe my NW Patrol sold for over $600 on ebay in late 2008, the thick of the recession meltdown. 

Crazy thing is it was on a crushed girls bike I bought for it's intact locking fork for $40. Couldn't even see the badge type under all of the house paint until I got home and cleaned it off to see what it was! Score!


----------



## cyberpaull

So I just learned something. That most badges never really stood for anything to do with the bike????


----------



## rustyspoke66

These are the two rarest I've had my paws on.


----------



## greenephantom

Greens07, did you just score that badge off of eBay?  If so I now have the fork from that bike.  Neat badge.

As to how the badges were used, it seems to be somewhat random.  For the Heavyweights 46 - 64 book I've done a bunch of research and purchased far too much original catalog material, and found some neat stuff.  The hardware store bikes (and likely other private re-sellers) sometimes came with some goofy badging.  One catalog page I found ('48 - '50, someplace in there) shows semi-equipped Schwinns as Excelsiors and the bare-bones bikes later named "Spitfire" badged as Flying Star.  And cycle distribution houses (Chicago Cycle Supply, etc) would re-badge Schwinn bikes to your taste, you could use stock badges (Marathon, American Beauty, etc) or go with your own design.

The Excelsior badge shows up all up and down the line, Phantom, etc.  So no real rhyme or reason to it that I can tell.

If it hasn't been mentioned, Majestic.

Also, years back on eBay there was a neat maroon girl's Hornet with a dealer badge from Kalamazoo.  Was pretty broke at the time or I would have taken a run at it.  I grew up in Kalamazoo, and although I don't miss the place, I still think it would be neat to have a Schwinn badge from there.  Ah, things to do.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Rust_Trader

The Lazarus no, I step back for a friend to go after it but he failed lol I should of tho it's a nice badge.





greenephantom said:


> Greens07, did you just score that badge off of eBay?  If so I now have the fork from that bike.  Neat badge.
> 
> As to how the badges were used, it seems to be somewhat random.  For the Heavyweights 46 - 64 book I've done a bunch of research and purchased far too much original catalog material, and found some neat stuff.  The hardware store bikes (and likely other private re-sellers) sometimes came with some goofy badging.  One catalog page I found ('48 - '50, someplace in there) shows semi-equipped Schwinns as Excelsiors and the bare-bones bikes later named "Spitfire" badged as Flying Star.  And cycle distribution houses (Chicago Cycle Supply, etc) would re-badge Schwinn bikes to your taste, you could use stock badges (Marathon, American Beauty, etc) or go with your own design.
> 
> The Excelsior badge shows up all up and down the line, Phantom, etc.  So no real rhyme or reason to it that I can tell.
> 
> If it hasn't been mentioned, Majestic.
> 
> Also, years back on eBay there was a neat maroon girl's Hornet with a dealer badge from Kalamazoo.  Was pretty broke at the time or I would have taken a run at it.  I grew up in Kalamazoo, and although I don't miss the place, I still think it would be neat to have a Schwinn badge from there.  Ah, things to do.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Scott Ritchie

I

s this one rare it says southern speedster its on a 1941 autocycle?bad pic sorry.


----------



## 37fleetwood

I'm noticing that there is a blurring between rare and desirable. many of the badges shown aren't terribly rare, though they are desirable.
 I've seen a few Northwest Patrol badges in person, and I've never even been to one of the big shows. so which ones are truly rare, and not just desirable?


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*Ive seen...*

Ive seen schwinn dx bikes with big ol round badges too...cant remember the name but it was a big badge


----------



## Larmo63

*What about these...?*

We have the Excelsior badge on both of our matching his 'n hers B-6's...





Flyer badge is for sale.....PM me


----------



## bricycle

37fleetwood said:


> I'm noticing that there is a blurring between rare and desirable. many of the badges shown aren't terribly rare, though they are desirable.
> I've seen a few Northwest Patrol badges in person, and I've never even been to one of the big shows. so which ones are truly rare, and not just desirable?




I can't agree more.... rare and desireable can share nothing in common.


----------



## charnleybob

The teen's giant, and I mean really big,  "World badge" is probably the rarest.
I have only seen one in all the years I've been doing this.
As for badges being on more deluxe bikes, etc, Schwinn is a hard company to say that about.
I have a badge for the Omaha 30's/40's dealer, a Maurice Frank badge.
Mr. Frank sold every type of Schwinn available and put his badge on them.
To me and what I have seen, Huffman and Westfield were the only companies to use different badges on their top bikes.


----------



## vintage2wheel

Larmo63 said:


> We have the Excelsiors badge on both matching his 'n hers b-6's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flyer badge is for sale.....PM me




PM on the american flyer


----------



## greenephantom

Frig, now I want to put together a photo book to document every badge Schwinn ever used.  That should take only take, what, five years or so.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Scott Ritchie

just bought your heavy weight book today cant wait to get it


----------



## ozzmonaut

cyberpaull said:


> So I just learned something. That most badges never really stood for anything to do with the bike????



I was relatively sure of that part, but i feel like there had to be certain lines drawn as far as the most basic badges (not independent dealer badges) are concerned. For instance, I've purchased a few prewar schwinns with the Century badge. There's even one lost somewhere in my house right now. It doesn't seem to be a badge that commands much money on the market. Also the Century badges I've found have been on some pretty basic no frills bikes. I had a 41 straightbar with a lincoln badge, but it had the drum brake up front and the locking fork. Maybe the Lincoln badge was found more often on bikes with a couple of options than the Century badges. Usually when I see an Excelsior badge, it is on a bike with a few options plus a tank. It just seems like there may have been a tier system in place wherein the more basic or plain badges with names that stood out a little less may have been at the bottom, while Excelsiors, NW Patrol, and some of the more "standout" names may have been towards the top. Of course dealer badges are an exception to this, since if the dealer qualified for his own badge, he would want to use it as much as possible. Many of the dealer badges I have seen were more detailed and attractive than any of the Schwinn badges. Some not so much. In the end it's not a very important issue, but this thread did generate some interesting pics and information so far. I would also be interested in seeing a book that compiles all of the known badges. Maybe a section just for dealer badges that also adds a few details about the dealer or company that the badge pertains too.


----------



## cyclingday

This is one case, where it really bugs me that I never took the time to learn the process of posting pictures.
I am fairly computer illiterate, and for that I sincerely appologise.

But! On the topic of rare Schwinn headbadges, I have one, that is the most bizarre and unusual that I have ever seen.
I think it probably dates back to the very beginning of the company. Somewhere in the late 1890s or very early 1900s.

It is about four inches tall and has open cutouts, much like the European badges of the era. It has the name Chicago in large type across the top with the name Arnold Schwinn and Company U.S.A. in smaller type across the bottom.

The central detail is of a women standing with her hands at her hips, and she is standing on the World.

It is heavily embossed out of brass, and appears to have never had any paint on it.

I have never seen another one, so I really don't know what to think of it, except that it may be the rarest Schwinn badge on the Planet, or should I say, The World.


----------



## Larmo63

Marty, your photos can go onto a sharing service like Photobucket.

It's not that hard. If I can do it, you can too.


----------



## tibalt

*Looking for a Century badge for a 1937 (I think autocycle)*

Based on the outline of the missing badge I believe I am looking for a Century badge. I have included a couple of pictures. If anyone has one available for sale please let me know. Also, if anyone has any other thoughts on whether this bicycle had a Century badge or not that would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## vintage2wheel

cyclingday said:


> This is one case, where it really bugs me that I never took the time to learn the process of posting pictures.
> I am fairly computer illiterate, and for that I sincerely appologise.
> 
> But! On the topic of rare Schwinn headbadges, I have one, that is the most bizarre and unusual that I have ever seen.
> I think it probably dates back to the very beginning of the company. Somewhere in the late 1890s or very early 1900s.
> 
> It is about four inches tall and has open cutouts, much like the European badges of the era. It has the name Chicago in large type across the top with the name Arnold Schwinn and Company U.S.A. in smaller type across the bottom.
> 
> The central detail is of a women standing with her hands at her hips, and she is standing on the World.
> 
> It is heavily embossed out of brass, and appears to have never had any paint on it.
> 
> I have never seen another one, so I really don't know what to think of it, except that it may be the rarest Schwinn badge on the Planet, or should I say, The World.




I knew you would chime yours is the holy grail.


----------



## Rust_Trader

I never seen this one before


----------



## vintage2wheel

*ebay*



Greens07 said:


> I never seen this one before




just sold on ebay for 167.00 nice badge


----------



## greenephantom

I'm knocking together a page on my site that will be an alphabetical compilation of pictures of all known Schwinn headbadges.  Because, heck, why not?
http://greenephantom.com/schwinn_badges_mostly_pre-war

I've already pulled images from current and completed eBay auctions, and from this thread.  Figured it would be neat eye candy and well as a useful resource.  If you have pics of interesting oddball Schwinn badges, add them to this thread or email them to me and I'll add them as time permits.

JPG files work best.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## 37fleetwood

just throwing it out there, if you want rare you'll need to move away from Schwinn. here's one I would consider rare...


----------



## bricycle

was that made by the Dodge Bros. of car lineage?


----------



## greenephantom

Very cool badge.  But I'm not after rarity for rarity's sake.  Should be quite enough to try and track down images of the majority of Schwinn badges.  Though now that I think about it, it would be neat to try and compile a photo of every known pre-1970 bike badge.  Ah, things to do.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Xcelsior

*Northwest patrol*



37fleetwood said:


> I'm noticing that there is a blurring between rare and desirable. many of the badges shown aren't terribly rare, though they are desirable.
> I've seen a few Northwest Patrol badges in person, and I've never even been to one of the big shows. so which ones are truly rare, and not just desirable?




Are the smaller oval northwest patrol badge rarer or just plain rare?


----------



## ozzmonaut

I'm glad that this thread kind of lead to something. We seem to have pulled out some great info and pics, and now a new resource for all of us to use. Awesome. I don't have any rare badges to contribute, but I wish I did.


----------



## onecatahula

*My two cents . . .*

OK, here are the rarest Schwinn Badges I've come up with over the years:












Thanks for lookin'


----------



## vintage2wheel

*yes sir*



onecatahula said:


> OK, here are the rarest Schwinn Badges I've come up with over the years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for lookin'




NOW WERE TALKIN great badges.


----------



## vintage2wheel

Xcelsior said:


> Are the smaller oval northwest patrol badge rarer or just plain rare?




not only the small oval one but the up side down footed NW patrol looks like the lincoln badge and the patrol man is smaller thats my favorite its a keeper


----------



## Xcelsior

*Northwest patty*



Xcelsior said:


> Are the smaller oval northwest patrol badge rarer or just plain rare?




Oval northwest patty no paint


----------



## ozzmonaut

I like the Chevron badge. The shape is cool


----------



## greenephantom

Many thanks for all the great posts and pictures.  I should have some time to edit and add more pics to the page this weekend.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cyclebuster

All i own is post war, but i have Goodrich, Cadillac, Henderson, Excelsior, Lincoln, and Century


----------



## Nickinator

*Headbadges*

I dont know if any of these are rare but here are some I pulled off of a few bikes and got in a trade.


----------



## sm2501

Here are a few more Schwinn badges...rarest of the rare...I would say the Lion.


----------



## sm2501

charnleybob said:


> The teen's giant, and I mean really big,  "World badge" is probably the rarest.
> I have only seen one in all the years I've been doing this.
> As for badges being on more deluxe bikes, etc, Schwinn is a hard company to say that about.
> I have a badge for the Omaha 30's/40's dealer, a Maurice Frank badge.
> Mr. Frank sold every type of Schwinn available and put his badge on them.
> To me and what I have seen, Huffman and Westfield were the only companies to use different badges on their top bikes.




Are you referring to this badge Bob?


----------



## hoofhearted

*All Schwinn .....*

..... patric








 *Teen's Era .....*



===================================
===================================


----------



## Adamtinkerer

In reverse, you see a lot of the Ludwig badges on ebay (or did, a few years ago), but rarely see one on a bike! And, I suppose they sourced the blanks from the same supplier to CWC- it's the same shape as their Road Master badge, upside down.


----------



## aasmitty757

*upside down NWP*



vintage2wheel said:


> not only the small oval one but the up side down footed NW patrol looks like the lincoln badge and the patrol man is smaller thats my favorite its a keeper




I would like to see this badge if anyone has one to show.


----------



## mruiz

*What years are the Oval Majestic badges?*

What years are the Oval Majestic badges?




sm2501 said:


> Here are a few more Schwinn badges...rarest of the rare...I would say the Lion.


----------



## Freqman1

I would like to know if this badge was ever used on a Schwinn? If so I really really really want one for my '38 canti deluxe Autocycle!


----------



## aasmitty757

*Dixieland badge*

When I bought the Dixieland badge it belonged to a local Schwinn collector that was selling out. I bought everything I could fit in my truck.
At the time I wasn't collecting badges, but began shortly after that. Another badge collector had been sending me some of his doubles for free, so I sent the Dixieland to him.

I later acquired most of his collection and got it back.

It doesn't appear that it has ever been attached to a bike.
The hole spacing is the same as Schwinn. 

I still have very little knowledge about badges in general, just the obvious ones that have the bike manufacturer's name on them. From what I can find on the forums and internet, there's not a lot of information in one place.

Can't wait to get a signed copy of Patric, Ed and Scott's  book of knowledge when it comes back from the publishers.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply

Here are some of my rare ones. 

Beck & Gregg Hardware "Dixie" On my '39 AutoCycle




"Walco Atlanta GA" on my 1941 Schwinn Autocycle




"Walco Atlanta GA" on my 1941 Schwinn Girls




"Southern Speedster" the badge wasn't attached to a bike but I've seen one on a 41 Schwinn


----------



## barneyguey

vintage2wheel said:


> *listed*
> 
> the ones you listed i would say more rare then the others is century and lincoln but there are so many rare badges out there
> 
> i listed some of mine below and that does not even touch whats out there... there were 297 that were known that schwinn used from what i was told but who really knows
> 
> View attachment 54809
> 
> View attachment 54810
> 
> View attachment 54811
> 
> View attachment 54812
> 
> View attachment 54813
> 
> View attachment 54815
> 
> View attachment 54816





vintage2wheel said:


> *listed*
> 
> the ones you listed i would say more rare then the others is century and lincoln but there are so many rare badges out there
> 
> i listed some of mine below and that does not even touch whats out there... there were 297 that were known that schwinn used from what i was told but who really knows
> 
> View attachment 54809
> 
> View attachment 54810
> 
> View attachment 54811
> 
> View attachment 54812
> 
> View attachment 54813
> 
> View attachment 54815
> 
> View attachment 54816



Hello, I've found over 200 Badges used by Schwinn. The model has nothing to do with the Badge name. Who ever was selling the bikes could sell them with known Schwinn Badge names or what ever name they wanted to name it. My favorite name is Kalamazoo Supercycle. They were a Bike shop in Kalamazoo that sold Schwinn's. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

Pretty rare one!


----------



## barneyguey

Another rare one!


----------



## barneyguey

A very cool fellow Caber sold me this Beautiful, very rare badge!


----------



## barneyguey

Freqman1 said:


> I would like to know if this badge was ever used on a Schwinn? If so I really really really want one for my '38 canti deluxe Autocycle!
> 
> View attachment 176501



Howdy! Did you ever find a bike with the Dixieland badge? Thanks! Barry


----------



## Freqman1

barnyguey said:


> Howdy! Did you ever find a bike with the Dixieland badge? Thanks! Barry




I don't know of anyone that has seen one on a bike. In fact that is the only one I know of. Maybe @aasmitty757 can shed some light on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## aasmitty757

Freqman1 said:


> I don't know of anyone that has seen one on a bike. In fact that is the only one I know of. Maybe @aasmitty757 can shed some light on this one. V/r Shawn




I have not personally seen one on a bike . I acquired this badge in a local collector buy out, was one of two loose badges he had. It seems like another Cabe member found another badge like this one in a lesser quality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

aasmitty757 said:


> I have not personally seen one on a bike . I acquired this badge in a local collector buy out, was one of two loose badges he had. It seems like another Cabe member found another badge like this one in a lesser quality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Howdy Smitty! How the heck are you? I'm Healed up pretty good now and I'm back at it on the book. I hope you and the family are doing well and I wish you a very Merry Christmas! Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

aasmitty757 said:


> I have not personally seen one on a bike . I acquired this badge in a local collector buy out, was one of two loose badges he had. It seems like another Cabe member found another badge like this one in a lesser quality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've got quite a few photos of pre-war bicycles that maybe you could help me figure out who owns them?  Some of them may just be unknown but I'm sure putting them in the book. Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

I've only seen one of these.






________________________________________________________________________
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## mike

This badge came on a 1932 Schwinn Camelback I had restored. It's labeled Tiger flyer sold by the Gamble's department stores.


----------



## barneyguey

I don't know how rare this is, but I've only seen a few.
A nice fellow named Brian on the Cabe sold it to me. I've been looking for information on the Company?





________________________________________________________________________
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey

These seem to be rare?




______________________________________________________________________
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey




----------



## barneyguey

I thought this was kind of cool! Two versions of the Schwinn Bolles badge!


----------



## barneyguey

Has anybody seen these around?


----------



## barneyguey

Anyone seen this badge! It's not mine, but cool!


----------



## barneyguey

Seen this one?


----------



## barneyguey

Seen this one?


----------



## barneyguey




----------



## barneyguey




----------



## barneyguey

Have you seen this one guys?


----------



## barneyguey




----------



## barneyguey




----------



## aasmitty757

barnyguey said:


> Anyone seen this badge! It's not mine, but cool!
> View attachment 731423




Yes, here’s mine.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

aasmitty757 said:


> Yes, here’s mine.
> View attachment 731704
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice! Good afternoon! Do you know if it's Schwinn?


----------



## barneyguey




----------



## barneyguey

I don't know if anyone has one of these except me?


----------



## barneyguey

I picked these up recently. I thought they were cool! One other version I know of, has C. W. Pinnell wriiten on it! 


 
________________________________________________________________________________
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool badge that catches my eye!
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey

?????? Info.


 

 




 
___________________________________________________________________
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey

Anybody seen an original bike with one of these badges?


----------



## barneyguey

Or this one on bike?


----------



## barneyguey

I've been looking for one of these for a long time! Scott sold me this today! I love them in this condition, with most of the finish and paint on them. Thanks Scott! Barry





___________________________________________________________________
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey

I picked this up tonight on ebay. You don't see them for sale at a decent price or in  this shape very often. I think it's beautiful. I can't wait to get it. I think I can get some better photos when I receive it. It looks like it's in great shape with most of the paint still there. Barry




___________________________________________________________________
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey

These seem to be rare enough that I can't find even a sliver of information about it! Anybody????


----------



## barneyguey

Thanks Scott!


----------



## barneyguey

Thanks Scott for the credit card bill! 
Some real beautiful badges you sold me today. I had to show off!


----------



## barneyguey

I'm in deep, but wow!


----------



## barneyguey

I had to buy these! Man what a  the tempter!


----------



## ohdeebee

Very few of these around I believe


----------



## ohdeebee

I've never seen another of these. 

Latonia from Little Rock Arkansas


----------



## barneyguey

ohdeebee said:


> I've never seen another of these.
> 
> Latonia from Little Rock Arkansas
> 
> View attachment 757953



I love them! Beautiful!

I have a different version of the Latonia badge, but someone repainted and it's kind of ugly. Barry


----------



## ohdeebee

barnyguey said:


> I love them! Beautiful!
> 
> I have a different version of the Latonia badge, but someone repainted and it's kind of ugly. Barry
> View attachment 757954




I've seen that one before. Do you know what bike it's on?


----------



## barneyguey

ohdeebee said:


> I've seen that one before. Do you know what bike it's on?



I've seen them on Schwinn bicycles. I bought this one from Edward. He was having one of his badge sales here a while back and I bought a couple badges from him.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

I've been trying to find a bike with this badge. No luck so far! 
I did get this badge from the badge God!


----------



## barneyguey

I picked this up on ebay the other evening.
I had never seen an original Chicago badge for sale until the one on ebay for $699.99 and this one popped up the other day.
I love it! You know it's not one of those repops! Barry

Should I take it to the buffer or leave like it is!


----------



## barneyguey

I got this Lexington badge today, it sure looks nice next to the Challenger badge. Thanks Scott, they both look beautiful mounted in my type tray! Barry


----------



## Mark Johnston

I picked up a ‘51 Hornet with this head badge over the weekend.


----------



## sarmis

barnyguey said:


> I've been trying to find a bike with this badge. No luck so far!
> I did get this badge from the badge God!
> View attachment 758061




Who is the Badge God you are referring to, come on you can let us know ?


----------



## barneyguey

It might be some of, or one of, the folks involved with the Cabe.


----------



## eddie_bravo

I need the Badge God to get me this badge 






Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

The main dudes here on the Cabe are the ones you need to ask. I don't have any that old. I think the owner of the Cabe might be able to tell you who collects the older badges. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

It's nothing personal to my fellow bike freaks, but I don't thinks it's my place to tell everyone the names of the people who sell me badges.
I know they read these type of posts and will say who they are, if they want to.
The best thing to do is post a photo of the badge you want and if they want to sell any, they will contact you. That's how I do it. The guys are real nice and helpful here on the Cabe.


----------



## barneyguey

This one is on a 1941 Dx I have. I've never seen another Excelsior badge with the blue & yellow color combo. Usually they are blue & red. Barry





Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------

